# Strong self hunt instinct and No recall



## scout (Jan 6, 2011)

HI there, my first post on this forum. 
I have a 9 month old Vizsla X from a rescue home in Biggin Hill. We have already been through to bronze level at training and will soon be on Silver. Whilst scout is on a long lead or around the house and garden she is very obedient ( i haven't started on HRP yet which is my next question), but she is very quick and has learned things quickly. Whilst at training, i think she just does what she knows I want her to do, but as soon as she is off the lead, she is off following deer and other scent and no amount of treat or toy can coax her back. She is not food or dog motivated..She is fixated with pheasant and will point really well, but if off the lead will result in her self hunt instinct taking over, a red mist comes down and shes off, sometimes for 15mins without coming back. I will be concentrating on this with the trainer, but wanted to ask whether anyone has similar experiences and ideas to help. I know this is a character trait of the Vizsla, but I'm getting frustrated which no doubt scout is picking up on as well.
Also is she to old to start gun dog training as I thought this may help channel her instincts more than basic training? many thanks


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Sounds familiar. The only thing I have used with success is a shock collar.


----------



## Chestersmum (Jun 21, 2010)

Try using a whistle. You can get a Acme 210.5 from eBay for a couple of pounds. 

Start using it every time you call her in the house, in from the garden then use it on walks. I usually do two short pips and a longer one to recall. When we are out walking I may recall Chester back 4-5 times just to practice. Each time I put a finger under his collar so I have control, then I give him a little treat. He now also waits until I say 'Ok' which is the release for him to run around again.

Really useful to call him back when we see another dog, I check out whether I know the dog then release him if it's safe.

He comes back to the whistle 99% of the time. If I call his name it's only about 50%.


----------



## grifp8 (Jan 22, 2011)

Linescreamer said:


> Sounds familiar. The only thing I have used with success is a shock collar.


 Hi there,

I thought about the use of a shock collar, but they have been banned in the UK!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Are you kidding me? I would order one from the US.


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi i'd try the whistle 1st and also the Gun Dog Club Class 1 is for dogs from 6mths and I can say from 1st hand experience it is very good, they also explain the different whistles for each command, i have a friend who uses electric collars with excellant results but personally i'd use it as a last result, remember he's still only a pup, just out of interest what is he crossed with?
Good luck and keep us posted


----------

